# Do hedgies eat worms?



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

My sister - errr- grows? breeds?? worms - (red composting worms, eisenia fetida)...

she started them for her garden, well - one thing led to another (she's a fishtank enthusiast and now feeds them to her fish) and now she wants to give my hedgehog worms. On one hand, I know they're chemical and hormone free, but are they recommended? Not for her diet - but as a treat?

Thanks!!


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, your hedgie may be able to eat them if they are mealworms or superworms.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I'm not sure I would, or if you do, I would be cautious & double check what they're fed. Someone linked this in one of my reptile groups recently & I bookmarked it to save - http://www.gartersnake.info/articles/2006/feeding-earthworms-red-wigglers-vs-nightcrawlers.php Hedgehogs are pretty good at withstanding toxins (in the wild they eat scorpions & millipedes), but it just depends on how cautious you want to be. Some people would still consider it worth trying cautiously, with careful watching to see if one causes any issues, then increasing, etc., others wouldn't consider it worth the risk. I'm planning on trying nightcrawlers with my hedgie instead, to be safe.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some people have tried earthworms before. I remember at least a few that had bad GI reaction to them. Either wickedly awful smelly stool, diarrhea, or both. If you do decide to try them, you may want to go with a very small one first.


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks...I'm thinking I'll leave the worms with my sister. I don't think they're much different from regular old earth worms, and I certainly don't want to be feeding Bella anything questionable.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not uncommon to feed earthworms here, species is called dendrobena. I occasionally feed them to my hedgehogs (these worms are bred, not wild caught). 
They're really jumpy though which put my hedgehogs off so I have to cut them in smaller pieces.


----------

